# RIP Roany <3



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow, 41 years old.....he lived a long life....It's hard to lose something that's been here that long....sorry.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Hugs and prayers for comfort.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea he did. I feel bad for everyone who was around him, he was a great horse :/


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

he looks like as a human he'd be the sweet old man that loves kids and who kids love, with the corny jokes and amazing stories, of course living as long as he did he probably did have some great stories! RIP Roany you deserve it.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

41 years... That's incredible! Sounds like he lived an awesome life.


----------

